
A podcast player that doesn’t feel like a hacked music player - dchest
http://mortenjust.com/2020/05/20/another-way-to-listen/
======
jamescridland
This is nice. Lots of wacky but good ideas. It's made the front page of
Podnews today. [https://podnews.net/update/rethinking-the-podcast-
app](https://podnews.net/update/rethinking-the-podcast-app)

